# Ella sí que toca bien la guitarra muy bien.



## Hector9

My attempt / Mi intento:

_*"She* *does* *play the guitar very well!"*_

*Spanish:* Acabo de aprender que para enfatizar y decir "ella sí que sabe jugar fútbol, mi madre sí que lo hace bien" hay que hacer uso del auxiliar correspondiente, y el verbo principal en infinitivo (o al menos así lo entendí)...

¿Es correcta la oración?

*English:* I have just realized that if you want to emphasize and say "ella sí que sabe jugar fútbol, mi madre sí que lo hace bien" you must use the proper auxiliar, and the main verb must go in infinitive (or at least,that the way I learned it)

Is this sentence correct?

¡Gracias! Thank you!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Yes. Alternatively, use *certainly* or *really.

*She certainly plays the guitar very well.
She really plays the guitar very well.


----------



## Hector9

Gracias Wandering JJ

*Spanish:* ¿En qué casos entonces debería usarse _el_ _auxiliar_? (para enfatizar)

¿O acaso nunca lo utilizan/usan en realidad?

*English:* In/on which cases should I use _the_ _auxiliar_ ,then? (to emphasize)

Or you never really use it?


----------



## blasita

Hector, como te ha dicho ya Wandering, es correcto. Es un uso enfático de este verbo auxiliar.  Podrías echar un ojo a otros hilos que hay sobre este tema.

Un saludo.

Edit: 'Do, does, did' are used for the emphatic declarative. Examples: "I do like it./Do shut up./I did play tennis when I was younger."


----------



## Hector9

blasita said:


> Hector, como te ha dicho ya Wandering, es correcto. Es un uso enfático de este verbo auxiliar.  Podrías echar un ojo a otros hilos que hay sobre este tema.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Edit: 'Do, does, did' are used for the emphatic declarative.



¿Podrías mostrarme algunos hilos donde se trata el tema?

No es de vago, si no que he buscado realmente y no he encontrado. Gracias!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Hector9 said:


> Gracias Wandering JJ
> 
> *Spanish:* ¿En qué casos entonces debería usarse _el_ _auxiliar_? (para enfatizar)
> 
> ¿O acaso nunca lo utilizan/usan en realidad?
> 
> *English:* In/on which cases should I use _the_ _auxiliar_ ,then? (to emphasize)
> 
> Or you never really use it?



Forgive me, perhaps I wasn't clear enough. When I said 'Yes' I meant that what you had written was excellent - she *does* play the guitar very well. Then I gave you two more ways of achieving this emphasis. 

Just to be absolutely clear, we *do* use the auxiliary a lot to emphasise something.

WR dictionary has the following:

(emphasizing): you DO exaggerate! ¡cómo exageras!;you must admit, she DID look ill, tienes que reconocer que tenía mala cara; DObe quiet! ¿te quieres callar


----------



## blasita

Hector9 said:


> ¿Podrías mostrarme algunos hilos donde se trata el tema?
> 
> No es de vago, si no que he buscado realmente y no he encontrado. Gracias!



Viene en el diccionario de la casa, aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=do emphatic (apartado 5), y además, si simplemente tecleas 'do/does/did' y un verbo seguramente te saldrán hilos.

De todas formas, he intentado añadir unos ejemplos en mi anterior comentario; espero que te sirvan.  Saludos.


----------



## Hector9

Wandering JJ said:


> Forgive me, perhaps I wasn't clear enough. When I said 'Yes' I meant that what you had written was excellent - she *does* play the guitar very well. Then I gave you two more ways of achieving this emphasis.
> 
> Just to be absolutely clear, we *do* use the auxiliary a lot to emphasis something.



Thank you Wandering, now I got it.

Thank you very much for helping here on the Spanish-English forums! 

P.S: and don't forget it, correct me if possible!


----------



## Hector9

blasita said:


> Examples: "I do like it./Do shut up./I did play tennis when I was younger."



¿Pero para que se usa el auxiliar (do/does/did) en esos casos?

¿No es suficiente con decir "*Yes, I like it*" or "*Yes, I played tennis when I was younger*"? (O "Do shup ut" ¿"*Sí, callate*"?)

Discúlpame, quizá hay algo de su uso en español que no he entendido aún.


----------



## Wandering JJ

My pleasure! I've since added some details from the WR dictionary.

Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## blasita

Hector9 said:


> ¿Pero para que se usa el auxiliar (do/does/did) en esos casos?
> 
> ¿No es suficiente con decir "*Yes, I like it*" or "*Yes, I played tennis when I was younger*"?
> 
> Discúlpame, quizá hay algo de su uso en español que no he entendido aún.



Bueno, es que yo creo que no es bueno siempre mezclar el español y el inglés, sino intentar entender y usar las diferentes estructuras en cada idioma (aunque en español "sí, seguro, etc" son más enfáticos también). Sí, es suficiente decir lo que pones arriba, por eso te hemos intentado explicar que su uso es enfático, es decir, que no es necesario pero su uso da más fuerza al verbo, ¿está ahora claro?


----------



## Hector9

blasita said:


> Bueno, es que yo creo que no es bueno siempre mezclar el español y el inglés, sino intentar entender y usar las diferentes estructuras en cada idioma (aunque en español "sí, seguro, etc" son más enfáticos también). Sí, es suficiente decir lo que pones arriba, por eso te hemos intentado explicar que su uso es enfático, es decir, que no es necesario pero su uso da más fuerza al verbo, ¿está ahora claro?



Si me terminas de confirmar esto, entonces creo que finalmente lo he entendido: 

"*I do like it*" → "Sí que me gusta" o "Sí, me gusta"

"*I did play tennis when I was younger*" → "Yo sí jugaba tenis cuando era más joven" o "Yo sí que jugaba tenis cuando era más joven"

¿Está bien esa manera de como lo diríamos en español? (es aproximado, para yo poder entender si es el equivalente en inglés)


----------



## blasita

Hector9 said:


> Si me terminas de confirmar esto, entonces creo que finalmente lo he entendido:
> 
> "*I do like it*" → "Sí que me gusta"
> 
> "*I did play tennis when I was younger*" → "Yo sí *que *jugaba *al *tenis cuando era más joven"
> 
> ¿Está bien esa manera de como lo diríamos en español? (es aproximado, para entender yo sí es el equivalente en inglés)



Repito que yo creo que cualquier forma enfática en español sería una traducción aceptable; especialmente se usa "sí que" como traducción estándar.

Espero que te hayamos podido ayudar. Un saludo.


----------



## Hector9

Ahora está claro *blasita*, saludos!


----------



## blasita

Hector9 said:


> Ahora está claro *blasita*, saludos!



Me alegro un montón, Hector. Saludos.


----------



## costaric

Ejemplos de emphasis,
Ella sí que toca la guitarra (no necesitas decir "bien") 
Yo sí entiendo, pero me cuesta aceptarlo. Puede ser (really, absolutely, indeed, do)
I really understand...
En Inglés Urbano-I totally understand.


----------



## costaric

Hector, te recomiendo esto. http://www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Hector9

Thank you costaric


----------



## Wandering JJ

Hector9 said:


> ¿Pero para que se usa el auxiliar (do/does/did) en esos casos?
> 
> ¿No es suficiente con decir "*Yes, I like it*" or "*Yes, I played tennis when I was younger*"? (O "Do shup ut" ¿"*Sí, callate*"?)
> 
> Discúlpame, quizá hay algo de su uso en español que no he entendido aún.



En inglés ne empleamos 'yes' para dar enfasis - solo para contestar: Do you like it? Yes, I like it. Para nosotros tu palabra 'sí' tiene varios sentidos y, como te ha explicado ya Blasita, tenemos que aceptar que ambos tenemos maneras distintas de decir la misma cosa.

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Wandering JJ said:


> En inglés ne empleamos 'yes' para dar enfasis - solo para contestar: Do you like it? Yes, I like it. Para nosotros tu palabra 'sí' tiene varios sentidos y, como te ha explicado ya Blasita, tenemos que aceptar que ambos tenemos maneras distintas de decir la misma cosa.
> 
> Un saludo



Muy buena tu puntualización de lo de 'Yes', como también tu comentario. Gracias. Un saludo cordial, Wandering.


----------



## Hector9

*Español:* Luego de entender que sirva para enfatizar, *Wandering JJ *(o cualquier otro nativo), me gustaría que me dijeras/dijeses en qué casos usarías "Do/Does/Did" en la vida diaria.

Entiendo que sirve para enfatizar y demás, pero o es que no le veo sentido, o no lo veo necesario, ya que sin usar el auxiliar significa exactamente lo mismo...

*English:* After understanding that the aux is useful to emphasize, *Wandering JJ* (or any other native), I would like to know in/on (¿?) which cases you would use "Do/Does/Did" in your daily life / routine

I understand its use and so on, but it's just that I don't find any sense, I mean I don't see it necessary, because if you don't use the aux it means exactly the same...

P.S: The "yes" part you pointed out was very useful for me too, thanks.


----------



## inib

Just one little comment, Hector. We often use this emphatic form when another speaker has previously suggested the contrary:
A: Your son doesn't like vegetables, does he? B: Oh, he *does* like most vegetables -it's just lettuce he can't stand.


----------



## Wandering JJ

In the Simple Past, the emphatic form of the verb *to work* is formed with the Simple Past of the auxiliary *to do*, as shown below:



*Affirmative Statement*
*Emphatic Affirmative Statement*
I worked.
I did work.
You worked.
You did work.
He worked.
He did work.
She worked.
She did work.
It worked.
It did work.
We worked.
We did work.
They worked.
They did work.




For you to say that if you don't use the auxiliary it means exactly the same is incorrect, if you'll forgive me for being blunt... 

In Spanish, would you say there was no difference between:

- Yo no trabajé pero tú trabajaste, and
- Yo no trbajé per tú sí trabajaste ???

They mean the same, yes, but in the second one we are emphasising the fact that tú sí worked = you DID work.

Mira la siguiente que escribo en inglés natural:

We* DO *use this auxiliary verb frequently to convey the same meaning as the Spanish emphatic *sí*. You *DO* annoy me (¡no hablo en serio!) by pretending you don't understand because it's clear to me from your writing that you *DO* understand English very well.

Nosotros sí empleamos... Sí me enfadas... que sí entienes...

There you are - my first use of do/does/etc. in today's routine!


----------



## Hector9

Muchas gracias *Wandering JJ*, realmente no lo había entendido (esa fue la razón por la que no respondí hasta ahora) pero ahora que lo vuelvo a leer, mas despierto y con menos sueño, lo entiendo perfectamente!

Nuevamente muchísimas gracias, porque tu explicación en español *SÍ* D) me lo dejó bien en claro

Te agradezco nuevamente ya que la ayuda de todos ustedes, _English people _en este foro *Inglés-Español* es muy útil tanto para nosotros, como para ustedes.

¡Un abrazo! 

Me da gusto/placer estar en este foro con tanta gente de otros países de habla inglesa (y de todo el mundo)


----------



## Wandering JJ

Hector9 said:


> Muchas gracias *Wandering JJ*, realmente no lo había entendido (esa fue la razón por la que no respondí hasta ahora) pero ahora que lo vuelvo a leer, mas despierto y con menos sueño, lo entiendo perfectamente!
> 
> Nuevamente muchísimas gracias, porque tu explicación en español *SÍ* D) me lo dejó bien en claro
> 
> Te agradezco nuevamente ya que la ayuda de todos ustedes, _English people _en este foro *Inglés-Español* es muy útil tanto para nosotros, como para ustedes.
> 
> ¡Un abrazo!
> 
> Me da gusto/placer estar en este foro con tanta gente de otros países de habla inglesa (y de todo el mundo)



Thanks for your thoughtful reply! I'm really pleased to have helped you learn something!

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Hector9

Thinking about this I had a doubt:

If I want to say (emphasizing):

"_Si no me prestas el auto, entonces *SÍ* que me enojare_"

The equivalent sentence would be "_If you don't lend me the car, then I *WILL*_ (is "will" the emphatic auxiliar in this case) _get angry_", right? 

How can you emphasize that sentence?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inib

Hector9 said:


> *Wandering*, thinking about this I got a doubt:
> 
> If I want to say (emphasizing):
> 
> "_Si no me prestas el auto, entonces *SÍ* que me enojare_"
> 
> The equivalent sentence would be "_If you don't lend me the car, then I *WILL*_ (is "will" the emphatic auxiliar in this case) _get angry_", right?
> 
> How can you emphasize that sentence?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That's right, Hector. In this case we just have to rely on intonation to emphasise the "will". And if we are writing, we can do exactly what you have done...use capital letters or *bold type*.


----------



## Hector9

Thank you very much, *inib*!


----------



## grubble

Hector9 said:


> My attempt / Mi intento:
> 
> _*"She* *does* *play the guitar very well!"*_
> ...
> Is this sentence correct?
> !


Returning to the subject of playing the guitar:

Your sentence would probably be used when contradicting someone.

"Ha ha, I heard your sister playing the guitar yesterday. She doesn't play it very well."
"Rubbish, she _does_ play it very well. In fact her teacher says she is an excellent musician."


----------

